# Hook2 7x w/ splitshot



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone using one? For $329+\- w/ free ship kinda thinking I want one.
Again, only want to know about this particular model or series. The price for a 7" display just seems appealing.

I have a larger bird and also a HDS. The hds is getting pulled to go on another boat. This hook would be used as a second view next to the h-bird.


----------



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

I recently upgraded my old unit to the Hook2 7x tripleshot.. In my eyes you cant beat it for the money $399.00 Very user friendly. You can use the units right out of the box but I have tweeked my settings a bit and with a good eye you can spot fish easily on the side scan view which i use a lot looking for big cats laying on the bottom or around logs and other structure.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I have sidescan on my h-bird so was thinking save another $75 and get splitshot ducer. How is it for marking fish at cruising speed?


----------



## Names (Jun 14, 2016)

Field and Stream online has the old hook 7 with downscan and maps for $299 shipped. I don’t know the difference between the hook2 and hook but the maps would be a bonus


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

According to this they pretty much only share the name. Thanks for the info guys. Think I'm gonna gab one.
https://www.fiskesnack.com/forum/sh...he-difference-between-Lowrance-Hook-and-Hook2


----------



## Names (Jun 14, 2016)

I ended up with the tripleshot. Looks pretty good. May end up with the split shot 5 for the bow


----------

